# LFS Suggested 18,000K?



## howellsp (Sep 17, 2009)

I presently run 4x54 watt HO T5 6000K and 2x28 watt NO T5 6700K on my 90 gal tall aquarium, and I just recently aquired some Echinodorus Tenellus ( Pygmy Chain Sword ) and some Glossostigma Elatinoides. My LFS is telling me that I should upgrade my lighting to the 54 watt 18000K bulbs to grow the Glossostigma. What do you think????:confused1:


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I think they don't know what they're talking about. I'm not saying you _can't_ grow glosso with 18,000k bulbs, but the bulbs you have now will do just fine, if not better. I think your current color spectrum is too much in the yellows for my liking, but plants won't care about that.

If it were me, I would replace the 6000k's with some 10,000k's, to balance out the light, make it look more white. But that's just me.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

That your LFS is crazy, anything over 10KK is reefer lighting.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

the dude at your local fish store shouldn't be making lighting suggestions for planted tanks. it doesn't sound like he knows what he's talking about.

however, you may enjoy having one of those 18,000K (i'm guessing it's a powerglo) bulbs with your others. i have been using one mixed in with 6,700K bulbs for a while now and like it a lot. it really brings out the colors in my tank, especially the fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The 18k PowerGlo bulbs are perfect for planted tanks.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> The 18k PowerGlo bulbs are perfect for planted tanks.


While they grow plants just fine, I think "perfect" is very much a personal opinion. I prefer lights in the 10-12k range. Many live and die by the 8-9k range, and so many of us just use 6700k.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally prefer the 6-7k range. Hasn't let me down yet. However, I have had the 10K bulbs in comparison the 6-7K range is much better. I wouldn't suggest 18K lighting.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think the PowerGlo bulbs have an actual 18000 Kelvin rating, prolly just Hagen marketing.

Edit: According to the wavelength spectrum graph on the Drs website, the PowerGlo has peaks in the blue and red areas along with higher peaks in the yellow/green areas making it a good bulb for viewing and okay for growing plants also. The AquaGlo (also claimed 18000K) is better for growing plants but not as great for viewing (needs to be combined with your choice of other bulbs to make it look like how you want). I have used AquaGlo but not PowerGlo.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i thought i'd take a couple of pics. the light spill gives a pretty good account of the color difference.

tank 1 - (1)6,700K+(1)10,000K (t5no bulbs)









tank 2 - (1)6,700K+(1)18,000K/powerglo (t5ho bulbs)


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Lots of opinions and no data to support them


Aqua-glo and power-glo are slightly different in color; in my experience (and according to the packaging) the power-glo is also brighter (more lumens)

I have a power-glo and a 6500k bulb on my 75 gallon. 2 power glos look too blue/purple

the aquaglo is a bit more purple than the power glo


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> The 18k PowerGlo bulbs are perfect for planted tanks.


Not disagreeing here by a long shot, but what are your reasons? Reason I am not disagreeing is because I ran a Powerglo (one of my 4 bulbs I ran over a 90g), and LOVED it!

Can't say how much it did or didn't do for the plants, but my eyes were loving the coloration of everything in the tank. It really made the colors "pop". I'm going to run them again over my 150g.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you look at the bulb's spectrum on an 18k PowerGlo (it's printed on the box) you'll see peaks in blue, green, and red. So it will bring out these colors in tanks. I run this bulb in most of my tanks, usually in combo with other spectrums.

Bulb selection is much more about aesthetic choice than anything else. Most bulbs in the 5000-10000k range support photosynthesis for FW plants, and also some bulbs outside this range, the PowerGlo being one of them.


----------



## howellsp (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your opinions.......but I guess my main concern is still...do I have enough light to grow Glosso? considering this is a 90 gallon tall 24" inches I'm just wondering if there's enough light getting to the bottom of the tank. I like the color that I have now with 2 6000K, 2 Roseate, 1 6700K, and 1 full spectrum.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You shouldn't need more than the 4x54 T5HO, given your fixture has good reflectors and you've got your CO2 and ferts worked out.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> If you look at the bulb's spectrum on an 18k PowerGlo (it's printed on the box) you'll see peaks in blue, green, and red. So it will bring out these colors in tanks. I run this bulb in most of my tanks, usually in combo with other spectrums.
> 
> Bulb selection is much more about aesthetic choice than anything else. Most bulbs in the 5000-10000k range support photosynthesis for FW plants, and also some bulbs outside this range, the PowerGlo being one of them.


Thank you very much! Answered my question!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think I will hold out for a really super light, a 24000K bulb:icon_smil Or has someone already broken the 20000K barrier? Maybe a 36000K would be much better?

I wish the bulb makers would find a different way to characterize their bulb spectra.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> I think I will hold out for a really super light, a 24000K bulb:icon_smil Or has someone already broken the 20000K barrier? Maybe a 36000K would be much better?
> 
> I wish the bulb makers would find a different way to characterize their bulb spectra.


+1

Hehehe, that's why I look at the actual spectrum graph if available, to see if the bulb is outputting the most light at the right areas of the spectrum for photosynthesis.

Which is why I am growing easy plants with just 1 overdriven 48" AquaGlo T8 bulb over my 55g. The viewing color and dimness vs the 6500K Daylight Deluxe I had in there earlier took a little getting used to though. :tongue:


----------

